# Raf riccall north yorkshire sept 2011



## urban phantom (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi all this is raf riccall i did this one with my wife (queenie) and are dog mac while on a camping trip to north yorkshire . Today not a lot remains of riccall we looked round the airfield site and bomb stores allso some bunkers . More buildings still stand on the tec site but not noing the area i wosnt sure how to get to them as the rest of the land is now a farm and was buisy i got a bit of history for you borrowed from yorkshire airfields website 

Riccall opened in 1942 as part of the Heavy Conversion Unit (HCU) training crews on the Halifax. After a busy wartime career the base was eventually handed over to Transport Command in 1945. 
The RAF used the site for storage purposes for a short time with No91 Maintenance Unit and eventually the site was vacated and much of the airfield was dismantled. 
The control tower was demolished and the hangers removed (although I do think there may be one still standing re-clad).
Large sections of runway can be found along with the perimeter track and dispersals. The bomb dump is still there, now part of Skipwith Common Nature Reserve. There is a car park on King Rudding Lane off the A19 heading towards York at Riccall village
On the south side of the airfield you can find quite a lot of the dispersed buildings and accommodation blocks. This land is now within a working farm or privately owned.

now for some pictures




urbex raf riccall 001 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 015 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 005 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 009 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 021 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 023 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 028 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 031 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 063 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 064 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 060 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 056 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 055 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 032 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 049 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 041 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 050 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 058 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex raf riccall 068 by urban phantom, on Flickr

thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## Bluetwo (Oct 6, 2011)

One of my favourite local explores. I found an RAF greatcoat button on the edge of one of the dispersals last time I visited. And my Dad remembers exploring the base not long after the RAF vacated. Far more to see then, of course.
As well as the wartime stuff you not infrequently stumble across the remains of joyriders' 'victims' here too...


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 6, 2011)

Im going back when im next in yorkshire to explore some nearby buildings i think are part of the old tec site but its been spit up that mutch its hard to tell what is what i would of liked to have seen it befoure


----------



## cpmf09 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ahh nice. 

Brings back memories, my dad took me driving on Riccall airfield before taking my test. The picture with you and the dog is probably where I tested the throttle a little too much for my dad's liking 

There used to be a lot of runway/landing lights still surviving, not been back in a long time though


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 9, 2011)

cpmf09 said:


> Ahh nice.
> 
> Brings back memories, my dad took me driving on Riccall airfield before taking my test. The picture with you and the dog is probably where I tested the throttle a little too much for my dad's liking
> 
> There used to be a lot of runway/landing lights still surviving, not been back in a long time though



Thanks mate from wat i saw some runway has been lifted faily recently but still a good mootch. Thats my wife and are dog in the picture she,s mad on raf stuff as well


----------

